# index.php?show=blablub geht nicht ! ahahahh



## Sebastian (14. Juni 2002)

Also hab Apache MySQL und PHP auf meinem PC installiert wenn ich dann jetzt ne Site habe wo zb die Link so veknüpft sind index.php?show=balblub zeigt der immer nur die haupt seite an also das show=blablub benutzt der nicht !

Ist da irgend was falsch eingestellt das ganze läuft über includes aber das hat früher immer geklappt !


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## fungo (14. Juni 2002)

der variablen show wird doch nur ein wert zugewiesen


----------



## Sebastian (16. Juni 2002)

ja ich weiss ! aber da muss was am apache oder php falsch eingestellt sein ! weil ich hab ne site gemacht wo die links immer so sind index.php?show=seite1, show=seite2 und so weiter ! aber der zeigt mir wenn ich auf seite2 gehe immer nur die erste seite an ! überall auf anderen server geht´s nur auf meinem nicht was ist da falsch ?


----------



## the-cR (19. Juni 2002)

Hi Sebastian,

sry dass ich keine Lösung beitragen kann, aber vielleicht ist geteiltes Leid halbes Leid, denn ich habe ganz genau dasselbe Problem! Es scheint so, als wenn mein Apache die Parameter einfach nicht weitergibt, also alles was z.b. hinter index.php ist (?bla=blub&test=blabla....) schneidet er einfach ab.

Dabei funktioniert aber PHP - denn z.b. includes oder anderes funktioniert wunderbar, nur halt die Übergabe der sog. URI nicht.

Ich habe Apache laut PHP Dokumentation konfiguriert, läuft _nicht_ als modul bei mir sondern als cg-bin.

Vielleicht kann uns hier ja irgend ein Experte helfen... hoffentlich 


Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## fungo (19. Juni 2002)

zwei sachen:

entweder ihr setzt in der PHP.ini register_globals auf on oder 
ihr holt die Werte der Variablen mit $HTTP_GET_VARS["deine variable aus dem formular"] .


----------

